# Betta fry



## anuranman (Apr 21, 2010)

Set out to breed Betta's as a fun project with the kids. A couple of weeks of mosquito larvae later:
Mating Betta splendens - YouTube

6 days later:
5 day old betta fry - YouTube

feels good to be in it again.

Andrew


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

So cute  And awesome videos too. I am sure your kids are very excited! Mine are asking me for this eversince we got our first betta 
Good luck with the babies!


----------

